# Mini-Max OTF



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I still have some of that oak board that I used for my Mutant Ninja. I decided that I would do another board cut but with a slightly different design. Believe it or not, my new design was just another evolutionary step from my Mutant Ninja. I wanted to try an Outside The Fork (OTF) band arrangement, but I still wanted a compact frame. I kept the shape and size of the inside curve of the fork from the Mutant Ninja, and just extended the sides of the forks out to allow ties for bands passing outside the forks. This change meant that my finger and thumb would no longer be as high on the forks as before, so I added "wings", and sculpted them to fit my hand for the finger-hook-thumb-brace hold that I find most comfortable. I tried TBG, but think I prefer the 107s, so that is the way I have been shooting it lately. This little character is very pocketable ... even in a shirt pocket ... but it will handle as strong a set of bands as you would like. Here is the photo of my Mini-Max OTF:










And here it is at draw:










The received wisdom is that narrow frames are not suited to a Through The Fork (TTF) band arrangement, because the bands tend to foul the shot in the tight space between the forks. But I thought I would give it a try anyway. Here is what it looks like as a TTF shooter:










My experience here confirmed the received wisdom; while I had a few good shots, a great many went wild. I do NOT recommend a TTF band arrangement with this small design.

I am pleased to say that with the OTF band arrangement, this little character shoots very well indeed. For those who are interested, I have appended a pdf of the design below.

Cheers ...... Charles

View attachment MiniMaxOTF.pdf


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done Charles! I like the burnt etching look. What does it mean?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks great! I like those little oak shooters you've been making.

sean


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Great looking shooter Sir Charles....


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the fork looks great, and the characature makes the ss look mystic in a kung foo kinda way.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. To avoid being outrageously redundant, the symbol is explained here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14225-mutant-ninja-in-oak/page__hl__%2Bmutant+%2Bninja__fromsearch__1

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

looks nice, I think I might try a making TTF or OTF today or some other day


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jaxter said:


> looks nice, I think I might try a making TTF or OTF today or some other day


me too, probably some other day


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, I like it.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Charles,

Good job. I am liking the evolution. I am wondering tho, do you usually hold that low on the forks? Would you hold higher if the design was OTT?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

[quote name=&#39;f00by&#39; timestamp=&#39;1329623840&#39; post=&#39;160765&#39;]
Charles,

Good job. I am liking the evolution. I am wondering tho, do you usually hold that low on the forks? Would you hold higher if the design was OTT?
[/quote]

You are quite right ... I prefer to hold up high on the forks to lessen strain on my wrist. And generally speaking it is possible to design a frame for an OTT band arrangement that allows for a higher hold than this frame. Bill Hays recent Mini Hunter is a good example. Personally, I would not band this frame for OTT, as then the torque would be at a maximum, since the bands would be maximally distant from my grip. Personally, for OTT, I really like my Mutant Ninja, as my grip is right at the bands. But I wanted to try an OTF shooter, and of course I could not hold it as high up as an OTT design. This design allows me to grip about as high as possible with an OTF band arrangement. My wrists will not allow me to shoot hammer style with very strong bands.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wouldn't happen to be a TEENAGE Mutant Ninja would it?


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That looks cool! Nice design!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good job on that, Charles. On board cuts I like to design them so the grip is high so your fingers protect the fork. Even if you break your finger it's better than breaking the fork and getting it back in your eye.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Karok01 said:


> Wouldn't happen to be a TEENAGE Mutant Ninja would it?


doesnt look like much of a turtle


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

good job!


----------

